# Schwinn 1977 Flamingo Sierra   #2



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 31, 2022)

Here is one I saw on FB and it sat there with nobody buying for a couple weeks so I went ahead and popped on it.  Oddly enough both of these I have I bought from the original owners????  This one had the melted gumwalls so count on a crappy clean up for them.  Went with white bar tape the first time which I prefer but for something different went with Flamingo on this one. I like that look also.  This one had weed's clogging up the rear derailleur?  New one on me. These are good looking bikes.  I asked the owner about the seat and he said that's the only one it ever had but could not say for sure he did not have it changed at purchase.

Here is first bike post:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-1977-sierra-flamingo-original-owner.183139/


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 1, 2022)

Where do you find the Flamingo bar tape?
I've heard that it's pretty hard to find and easily confused with Violet until you get it on the bike.


----------

